# Billing for Physician Assistants



## haltermott (Jul 7, 2009)

Can Physican Assistants bill for Consults and New Patient Visits?


----------



## talmeroth (Jul 7, 2009)

*Pa billing*

Here at our practice we do bill consults and new patients for our PA'S. As long as they provide valid documentation for their visit there shouldnt be an issue. TA


----------



## randiroyder (Jul 7, 2009)

Yes, they can bill for the same services as the physician they just get paid 85% of Medicare fee schedule instead of 100% which the doctor would get. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jul 7, 2009)

Yes...as long as their state permits and it's within their scope of practice.  

Specifically, a consultation service is distinguished from other evaluation and management (E/M) visits because it is provided by a physician or *qualified nonphysician practitioner (NPP) *whose opinion or advice regarding evaluation and/or management of a specific problem is requested by another physician or other appropriate source. The qualified NPP may perform consultation services within the scope of practice and licensure requirements for NPPs in the State in which he/she practices. Applicable collaboration and general supervision rules apply as well as billing rules

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/manuals/Downloads/clm104c12.pdf

30.6.10

New patient's would follow along the same guidelines.  Just remember that "incident to" does not apply to consults or new patients; therefore, the NPP would need to submit the claim under their NPI number.


----------



## haltermott (Jul 8, 2009)

Thank you for the responses


----------

